# question about this flyer...



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I just put together this flyer and I added an area where when I leave the flyer with the prospect I can also give an estimate. Is that a wise thing to do in your experience? Should I leave it, or can it and hope they call you for an estimate?

Any other advice on the flyer? Want to keep it simple, it prints out 5x7 and thinking about printing it on a plastic type sheet (if not too expensive) so if prospect is not around I can stick it in the door or something.

Buck


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks great to me!!! :waving:


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

They look awesome! Very nice work..

The first one, your estimate, maybe that could be more formal, like a lined invoice type in between the header and footer graphics? And maybe make it a year round type flyer by changing driveway estimate to Job Estimate or other open term..

The second pic, is that your business card?  If not it would make a great one!

Just throwing out ideas, in no way being critical, I would want the same..they should get some business for you for sure! Good luck!!

Bill


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

eng50 said:


> They look awesome! Very nice work..
> 
> The first one, your estimate, maybe that could be more formal, like a lined invoice type in between the header and footer graphics? And maybe make it a year round type flyer by changing driveway estimate to Job Estimate or other open term..
> 
> ...


Actually it's all one sheet. Some reason the pic above does kind of make it look like two pieces but it's actually one. My business cards look pretty much like this, I can post one to show you. I like your idea about making it a year round type thing, I'd probably just use this flyer for a property I see that I'd like to give an estimate on but can't locate the owners.

Buck

Business card is below


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

forgot to mention, I did these (flyer & business cards) on Microsoft Publisher. It was pretty easy, took about 30 minutes to enter the text, pics, logo, and then print a bunch off.

Buck


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I see it now, as a complete flier, I really like it! 

The business card is creative as well! Wish i could come up with something along the same quality!

Keep up the good work!

Bill


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

GREAT JOB

RICHIE K

www.kulakandcompany.com :redbounce


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Yes to price*

Yes, definitely leave a price on there. You'll get more calls if you advertise a price. people are 100% LAZY. If you don't give them a price and someone else does...they'll probably say "that sounds fair" and never call you.

Do you ever see a sales flyer for the grocery store that says "Meat on sale... come in for special price!"

I am sometimes more expensive than some of the competition out here. But, my advertising usually has prices, and I get the business...becuase they never bother to pick up the phone and call somone out to the house for a meeting/proposal.

Great flyer by the way.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I always try to put a price on because most people think it is really expensive to have their driveway plowed.


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats How I got %90 of my Landscape customers and they are also my snow cust.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

That a nice flyer, good luck, 
i don't put price, I think if people want your services they should call u and ask at least?


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

I think that snow services are just like lawncare. Leaving a price is a good idea. It will weed out the el cheapo shoppers, and those that call will probably be new customers. One thing though - I would make it very clear what would be included in the quotes price... Some may expect a completely cleared drive, all day long with ice melt, and that may not be what you were quoting. Look great though..


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*Awesome Flyer Up North....But......*

.....how the hell did you get my mother-in-law to agree to let you use her picture on the front of it????


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

johntwist said:


> .....how the hell did you get my mother-in-law to agree to let you use her picture on the front of it????


johntwist, you're mother in law has a beard too? LOL! Thanks for all the feedback guys. I've picked up a few new accounts, now we just need to pick up some snow. :bluebounc

Buck


----------

